# wild animal encounters(friendly and not-so-friendly)



## ATLslim (Nov 29, 2013)

So, since so many of us have sought out and/or found ourselves in the not so 'average' spots to sleep, wander, fish, hunt, or just plain ol lost n- i would like to hear your stories about run-ins with wild animals like gators,crocs, boar, birds, eagles, snakes,bears,fox,coyotes,wolves,wild packs of dogs,mountain lions, ugly ass possums,etc. etc. they can be frightening
to the downright jolly(though id prefer the former lol)


----------



## ATLslim (Nov 29, 2013)

my strangest experience was with a baby squirrell..nothing speceial but he allowed me to pet him just chilln, enjoyn the rub. i dont suspwct it was rabid at all and it seemed fully alert...BUT, if u r into psychadelics and spirituality, the buddy and i who touched the young squirrell were experincing the afterglow of the prior days shroom trip....hmm lol


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 29, 2013)

i was with my ex in texas and a band of coons rolled up on us her" wtf was that" me "wtf im trying to sleep goback to sleep wtf" racoons "eeeeh eeeeh eeeh" her "(the worst blood curdling scream u can imagine)" (racoons booking it) me "see theyre gone go the fuck back to sleep" the end.


----------



## enocifer (Nov 30, 2013)

I crashed in an abandoned house in Boulder years ago, kept hearing scurrying sounds. Raccoons were living in the house. I'd flash my lighter to scare 'em off. But while I was sleeping, they opened up my backpack, USING THE ZIPPER, not chewing through it, and took my food. Smart little fuckers.


----------



## Ali Martin (Dec 14, 2013)

My husband our two dogs and I were in San Angelo TX. We were camping at this spot by a river and trying to stick around and give day labor a try. (seemed like a total waste of time). But either way we ended up setting up a tent. The first night we heard a bunch of animals scampering around outside of the tent. So we went to check it out. It was a couple armadillos. So the next day we ended up building a wall of bamboo or whatever that plants around us were. It kept them out pretty good.


----------



## Ali Martin (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh and another time I was in San Francisco, back in 2006 I believe. There were four of us 2 guys and two girls. We were drinking a half gallon of vodka and I heard something in the bushes near us. I looked around but didn't leave the drinking circle. I saw a black and white furry critter the size of a big cat, it moved out of sight quickly but I knew it was a skunk. I told the others. The girl saw it too but the two guys didn't believe us. So we just finished drinking our half G, until it came right up to us. Then everyone freaked out and got as far away from it as we could. Luckily nobody was sprayed.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree (Dec 14, 2013)

A couple years ago I was all drunk and I had just smoked a joint and rolled out my sleeping bag onto the bench I was sleeping on. I lay back, finish my cigarette and close my eyes. 10 mins later I hear something rustling beside me. I sit up and there's nothing I can see and the sound stops. Suddenly a raccoon jumped out of the trash bin about a foot away from my bench ands at there and glared at me for a few seconds. He booked it when I went for my camera. Kinda freaky how he stared at me like that, almost nose to nose.


----------



## upcat (Dec 14, 2013)

I was sleeping under a tarp and full moon at the edge of a woods, about 5 years ago. It wasn't that late but we'd been sleeping weird hours so were glad for the rest until I woke up to what seemed like 100 mice running all around 
and over me, it was like the whole ground was alive. Thought I was dreaming till my pal started 
screaming. Never seen anything like it, they were gone as quick as they came, like they were migrating or heading some place.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jan 12, 2014)

Oh yea there was also that time I was in ventura CA sleeping by the pier. Late at night I felt something on my face and it was a huge freakin beach rat. I threw his nasty ass off of me and when I woke up in the morning I found a huge hole in my pack. The motherfucker was sitting on my face and chewing through my pack like he didn't give a shit.


----------



## garytheoldguy (Jan 13, 2014)

A few years ago on the west coast I was camping behind a walmart and in the middle of the night I wake up and see like four skunks around us. I was so damn scared we were going to get sprayed. We had a pup and I was sure it was going to start barking and freak them out. The little bastard didn't make a sound though. The only time that dog kept quiet. The skunks just kind of sniffed at us and went on their way. We booked outta there when they left and found a new spot without incident.


----------



## johnnymarie (Jan 29, 2014)

one time i woke up from a weird dream in the middle of a field in Spokane, literally had only opened my eyes didn't sit up or move or anything, and once the whole just-woke-up-fuzzy-blurriness went away i realized i was staring right into the face of a fliggin marmot who was eating my gotdang pistachios lol. it was literally two inches away from my face. i kinda just blew in it's face and it turned around real slow and wobbled away lol. marmots are funny lil things. i like them a great deal.

another time i woke up about 30 feet from a gator. thank god for my dog or i'da been a late dinner, probably. he started barking furiously and i couldn't see anything til my headlamp caught it's eyes just the right way, still took me a sec to realize what i was looking at, being half asleep and half drunk. i have never IN MY MOTHERFUCKING LIFE got up and moved so quick. i just left my damn shoes there and came back for em later. still only ever found one of them. barefoot in louisiana, man if i had a nickel..


----------



## PIE (Jan 29, 2014)

Fox Spirit said:


> Oh yea there was also that time I was in ventura CA sleeping by the pier. Late at night I felt something on my face and it was a huge freakin beach rat. I threw his nasty ass off of me and when I woke up in the morning I found a huge hole in my pack. The motherfucker was sitting on my face and chewing through my pack like he didn't give a shit.


I've had them eat holes in my leather jacket while I was sleeping.


----------



## Rolling Blackouts (Feb 4, 2014)

I vividly recall getting stuck between a Mother black bear and her cub when I was about ten years old, think it was near Yosemite. By sheer luck, two park rangers had been tracking it for some time, and rolled up with automatic paintball guns loaded with pepperspray rounds. On their count, I ran for my life while this tank of an animal tailed me at ten yards. There was a hailstorm of shots fired, providing the precious few seconds needed to escape.


----------



## pigpen (Feb 4, 2014)

This didn't happen to me, but a buddy of mine told me a tale of getting ran up a tree by a pack of feral Chihuahuas IN Chihuahua Mexico. I guess they didn't go away for quite some time, until he stopped trying to fend them off and started ignoring them.

When Lazy Bone (the dog) was still alive, he killed all sorts of critters all over the country. Groundhog, squirrel, moles all sorts of shit. Groundhog sucks if you don't cook it right (we didn't)


----------



## 6bummin6it6 (Mar 2, 2014)

night fishing expedition in ohio, i was sitting about 2 feet from where the beavers were coming in and out of the river, i scared the beaver and the beaver scared me. one time i was sleeping out in bear country, it had been a cold rainy night, and i woke up in my tent, and i felt something warm, alive, and breathing just outside (we were literally a piece of plastic apart) so i thought it was a bear, but i was some dog, don't now where he came from, but he had obviously been abandoned so i took him in, his name is mr. jenkins and he's been the best friend i have ever had.


----------

